# Son of CWO (Ret'd) Reg Irvine killed by Drunk Driver



## vonGarvin (16 Jan 2012)

Any former candidate of the Infantry School in the mid 1990s will remember "Reg" Irvine, the RSM of the school, and the former RSM of 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.  I have some sad news to pass along: his son was killed by a drunk driver yesterday, 15 January 2012.  Here is the story:
LINK



> While he does not regret his life in the military, Irvine said one sad consequence was that it fell to Judy to raise his children.
> 
> "I just didn't spend the time that I should have," he said.
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2012)

I just sent Jeff a message to pass my condolences on to him.

Thoughts and prayers.  :'(


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2012)

I think his son spent alot of time down at Griffins did he not?  

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jan 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I think his son spent alot of time down at Griffins did he not?
> 
> RIP


Yes.  Griffins (Bleachers at the time, I believe), along with the Oak Room and the Camelot.


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Jan 2012)

While never a fan of Reg, it is with the utmost respect that I send my condolences. A father should never outlive his son.


----------



## Loachman (17 Jan 2012)

He and his brother were DS at the Infantry School long before the mid-nineties - I have some amusing memories of them from 1979.

My condolences to Reg and his family.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jan 2012)

Please pass along our condolences to the Irvine family. 

Thank you.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (17 Jan 2012)

Condolences to the family.  My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## X Royal (19 Jan 2012)

RIP Thomas.
I just finished passing on this sad news though a few of the Regimental channels.

Pro Patria


----------



## Haggis (19 Jan 2012)

Damn, damn!  

My condolences to Reg and family.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jan 2012)

His Obituary is online here


----------

